# Creepy cats



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

It's a little after halloween, and there might have been a thread on this around that time, if there is, my apologies!

I'd like to see pics of your cats at their creepiest. Cats can be the cutest things on earth, but sometimes they can really give you goosebumps 

Nya. I can't EVER use flash when taking her picture, cause it turns out like this. And with her already grumpy looking face, it turns her evil!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool, looks like an alien cat! :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

The best I have:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Cool, looks like an alien cat! :lol:


That's what my housemate said when she saw the pic!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

LOL, these are good! Wish I had some better ones.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Ellie looks so p**sed there! (assuming Ellie is the calico - sorry if I've got it wrong!)

Ems


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*pictures*

haha those are great! i don't have any scary pictures of my kitty, he never does anything scary to catch in a picture lol :lol: I love the picture of Nya


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Stormy with glowing eyes!!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Here are a couple of Oliver at his creepiest moments:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahahah Elly looks So unimpressed.


----------



## sassykitty (Oct 16, 2004)

Sassy almost always looks PO'd in pictures. I don't understand it she's just a kitten.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

Love that first picture of Oliver, hilarious!!!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, Elly hates when I mess with her with my feet. I usually get a well-deserved "warning bite". :lol:

She's one of those cats that often looks like she's scowling.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Stix waiting for a victim:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sure everyone has scary cat pictures, especially alien eyed ones 8) 

*Sugar*









*Twinkie*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

allright heres mine, 
It's really hard for me to get scary or PO'd picks from them since they usually are all cute looking. these are the only two i can find.. None of king and non of the kitten. 


Mika










Baby


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

wow, these pics are great! I LOVE oliver! And sassy seems to have an expression like Nya. (always looking po'ed even if she's not!). And the last one, of Baby looks too cute to be scary!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

vanillasugar said:


> And the last one, of Baby looks too cute to be scary!


Agree!  :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I call this picture "are you looking at my butt?" It was taken with my old yucky film camera. Hope those days are gone for good!









What can I say, this is one scary picture of a cute little button face!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

What are you looking at, you _human_?









ForJazz - Mia's sooo cute, she always looks good! (Although your digital does her much more justice :wink


----------



## Felix-Design (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice pics everyone! 

Wanted to post a pic of Felix when he doesn't want to be bothered while sleeping lol  look the expression on his mouth 











Also forgot to mention, he was born on Oct 31


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*ROARRRRR.........*


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

lol i LOVE these pics!  mostly because these cats all look so CUTE in every picture we see, and now we get to see the other side of them!


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

i know baby's to cute.. None of them can pull ascary face off mika has her witch face on all the time though. Ill have to try and get new pictures i havent taken any in like 2 months. Baby's finally put on some weight since thekittens were born


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

creepy beanie! :twisted:


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

OMG! I *love* that picture of Bimba! Anna, what a sweet girl she is  .


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Be afraid.....






....be very afraid.*


----------

